# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  قبل النوووم ( إللي يستحي لا يدخل ) ..

## جنة الرضا

الموضوع.. يتكلم.. عن الاشياء الي تسوونها قبل ماتنااااااااامون

ادري انه فيييييييه انواااااااع الفضايـــح وبــــــلاوي بس عااااادي
هع هع هع هع 

فيه أفعال كثيره الواحد يسويها قبل..النوم ؟؟؟ ومافيه امل.. ينام حتي يسويها 

طبعاً بخلاف قراءة اية الكراسي... ودعاء النوم.. فيه.. بعض الاشياء.. انتم تسوونها. فمثلاً.. في ناس: 




1- -لايمكن تنااااام.. الا .. على صوووت..موسيقى..كلاسيكيه... مسويه..فيها.... رومنسيه هههههههه ياعيني 




2- او مايمكن تنام.. الا اذا اخذت دش بارد او ساخن... 



3- وفيه ناس.. ماتناااااام.... الا..اذا اذا تقلبت على السرير وسوت حركاات بهلوانيه هذا اذا ما كان جنبــاز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 



4- وفيه..ناس.. ماتنام..الا لما تحط..كأس المويه عند رأسها تخاف تقوم عطشااانه 




5- فيه ناس... ماتنام.. الا اذا عدت.. الى خمسمائه.. لا وتنازلياً مشوار


6- وفيه ناااس ماتناام الا اذااا جاء احد يحك ظهرها ههههههههه 



7- وفيه نااس متناام الا لمن تعد وتعد وتعد وفي الاخير احلاام سعيده 


8- وفيه ناااس ماتتذكر همومهاا الا اذا جت تناام يعني ماتناام الا على دموووع 
هههههه تلاقوا هذا عيونه صغاار ههههههههههههه





كل واحد.. له طريقته,, لابد يسويها.. .. اوكي انتو شو تسوون

قبل النووووم ...... هاااه يالله 


بكل شفافيه هههههههههه احلى ياشفافيه

انتظر مشاركاتكم ...



أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــانة اللي يقراا الموضوع لاااااااازم يقوول ايش يسوي 


اخوكم:: جنة الرضا

----------


## صفآء الروح

اني بصراحة مانام الا اذا كل شي صار في النهار لازم اتذكره 
وقعد ليي ساعة ساعتين او اكثر علامن تجيني النودة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

انا لااااااااازم اتقلب وافكر قبل النووووووووووم
يسلمووووووووو عالموضووووووووع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

8- وفيه ناااس ماتتذكر همومهاا الا اذا جت تناام يعني ماتناام الا على دموووع 
هههههه تلاقوا هذا عيونه صغاار ههههههههههههه
ايه ياخوي واني وحده منهم
الله المعين ههههه
يسلمووووو اخوي موفق لكل خير
دمت بود

----------


## المتحير

ههههههههه


2- او مايمكن تنام.. الا اذا اخذت دش بارد او ساخن... 

هذا انا

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*على حسب اذا اني تعبانه ماعندي وقت افكر ابغى بس ارمي حالي على السرير واروح في سابع نومه*

*خصوصاً رجعتي من الرياض*

*لكن اذا مو تعبانه تجي عاد ديك التخيلات* 

*عالم رهيب مايحصل على الواقع*

*الله المعين*

*ومشكور على الموضوع*

----------


## القمر الجميل

اني ادا مو  تعبانه افكر واتذكر الهموم هههههههههههه  يسلمووا موضوع جميل وتقبل مروري

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

والله اني لازم اذكر من بداية اليوم ويش صارلي 

احياناابكي او بعدين انام

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههه
أنا قبل النوم لا زم تفكير 
وخيال ويش بصير بكره وووو
اوف لازم أخد ساعتين 
شكرا على الطرح الحلو

----------


## عنيده

_انا لازم اول اخذ لي دوش حار بعدين اقعد افكر بكل الهموم و انام ههههههههههه .. 
__
_ 
_يسلموو_

----------


## khozam

ههههههههههه


انا ما يجني نوم الا اذا فكرت ويش صار اياي في اليوم

وافكر في ويس باسوي بس يوم ثاني انسى كل شي

يسلموووووووو 

تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

ما أنام إلا وأنا ألعب بالجوال ..
خصوصا هذا الجوال أتصفح به إنترنت واشبك مسنجر ~ وإذا ماعندي شي أقرأ الرسايل ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اني ماتتذكر همومي الا اذا جيت انام يعني مااناام الا على دموووع هههه*
*واتذكر كل شي من صغري الين اكبرت وكل شي ويش صاير لي وعااادي لو كل يوم هالحاله ههههه اتعودنا* 

*وبعض الاحيان احوس في الجوال*
*على ما اجيني النومه* 

*يسلمو جبنة الرضا* 
*صج طلعت الفضااايح عدل هههه*
*لا عدمناك**
*

----------


## سحابة نور

افكر وافكر وافكر .......ليـــــــما انام


تحياتي

----------


## king of love

- او مايمكن تنام.. الا اذا اخذت دش بارد او ساخن...

----------


## نبض قلب

أني يمكن أنآم وأني أفكر مثلآ وش سويت اليوم أو ضآيقت من اليوم مني أو زعلت من مني ..
هيك يعني ..
تسلم خيو على الموضوع الحلو يسوي حمآس شويآت وفكآهه ههههههههههههه

تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## صمته جرحني

قبل لا أنام لازم اتذكر كل شي الحلوا والمر في هاليوم وبعض الأحيان أفكر وش بسوي بكرة ////// ياروحي عالترتيب 

بس ما اصيح لان يقولون انا الصياح قبل النوم موزين /////// أقعدي  ياأم الفهم على جنب شوي 

يسلموا لاحرمناكم

----------


## جنة الرضا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سمحونا طلعنا فضايحكم

اشكركم  من كل قلبي والله لايحرمنا منكم  ياأحلى اعضاء

----------


## وردي

اني على حسب المزاج 
اذا كنت زعلانه او تعبانه او متضايقه ما لي إلا ابكي
اما في الحالات التانيه لما انتظر النوم يجيني
اقعد افكر واتخيل ويا كثر ديك التخيلات  :embarrest:

----------


## رنيم الحلا

انا اذا تعبانة طوالـــــــــــــــــي انام او كالعاده مثل باقي الاعضاء التفكير 

                                  هو ذابحنا غير هاالتفكير ههههههههههههه اسلي نفسي الى ان يجي وقت النوم

                                           جنة الرضا يعطيك الف عافية ع الموضوع الرائع الا صحيح انت ماقلت لنا فضايحك

                                                    صـــــــــــــــــــادوه شكوه هههههههههه

   تقبل مروري رنيم الحلا

----------


## بائعة الورد

3- وفيه ناس.. ماتناااااام.... الا..اذا اذا تقلبت على السرير وسوت حركاات بهلوانيه هذا اذا ما كان جنبــاز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أي هذي كثير أسويها والله يعين الي بنجنبي
8- وفيه ناااس ماتتذكر همومهاا الا اذا جت تناام يعني ماتناام الا على دموووع 
هههههه تلاقوا هذا عيونه صغاار ههههههههههههه
اي هذي بعد متوفرة دموع للفرح والحزن
بس أعيوني مو صغار يعني أكبر من عيونك بشوي
بس تعال جنوي مأقلت لنا أنت كيف النوم عندك
مطلوب رد وبسرعه لأفضحك في المنتدى
أوكي

----------


## جنة الرضا

أخــــــــــتي وردي
أختـــــــــي رنيم الحلا 
أخــــــــتي بائعه الورد 

اشكركم على مروركم الرائع ونشاءالله ماأنحرم منكم

----------


## جنة الرضا

على طلب واصرار من بائعه الورد و رنيم الحلا 

انا قرتت افضح نفسي زي ماخليتكم تفضحون نفسكم .....هههههههههههههههه^-^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم

انا مانام الا اذا خلصت من الكليه بتقولين ليش صح...... خلو بائعه الورد تقول لكم ولا تدرون انا بقول لان اهي اصرات اني اقول  

طيبانا اجلس اسولف مع اختي بائعه الورد على الماسنجر لمن يذن الفجر بعدين كل واحد يستأذن ويروح ينام بعض الحياااان مو كل يوم لالا بعض الحياان 

(( تخليني اروح الكليه وأنا نعسان))
 
عاد انا قرارت اذا اكتبت موضوع مراح ارد عليها.......لالالا تكفى رد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

8- وفيه ناااس ماتتذكر همومهاا الا اذا جت تناام يعني ماتناام الا على دموووع 
هههههه تلاقوا هذا عيونه صغاار ههههههههههههه

هذه أنا كذا
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس عيوني مو صغار
لكن أحياناً إذا كنت مبسوطه
أفكر في الشي اللي باسطني
وأتقلب وأتقلب
وأنــــــــــــ مبتسمه ـــــــــــــــــا
خخخخخخخخخخ
ليييييييين أنام
يسلموا أخوي على الطرح 
لا عدمنـــااا
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه



أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## نور الباقر

اما اني لازم أفكر او بعدين أنام يسلموووووو

----------


## وردة حلاوية

اني اقلب وومن كل شئ يصير لي في اليوم دموعي اربع اربع 
اني بعادتي احب اصيح يعني مو اصيح على شئ سخيف على شئ جديا
وافكر علطوال عاد اني الافكار ماتروح من بالي لية مدرية واقراء اية الكرسي اذا حسيت بخوف وحتى ماحسيت بالخوف اقراءها في اية اذا تقرايها عند النوم زينا مرة تمام بس الحين عقلي متنك ماني مذكراتها اذا تدكرات بقولكم انشاءالله اذا مانسيت

----------


## حلم لطيف

3- وفيه ناس.. ماتناااااام.... الا..اذا اذا تقلبت على السرير

----------


## حرم السيد

سلام الله عليكم جميعاً .. 


حالتي قبل النوم ما تفرق عن الاغلبيهـ 

بس بالتفصيل الممل شوي ... 

اشرب حبة فايتمن .. اتصفح كل المواقع اللي تهمني ع السريع .. اشيك ع الايميل والمسن واذا في حد شابك معناتهـ مافي نوم لووول .. 

واساساً الغربهـ لاعبهـ فيني ومطيرهـ النوم من عيني حتى جربت الف شغلهـ وشغلهـ عشان انـام زي العالم والناس واخرهـا بخاخ النوم العجيب اللي شريتهـ من احد المحلات المعروفهـ  (اعشاب طبيعيه ريحتها عطريه وتساعد ع النوم) ولحد الحين ماشي حاله هالبخاخ يسندر بالواحد << والله ما تركوا شي الا اخترعوهـ حيروني وش اخترع ما خلوا لي شي  :toung: 


احط اللاب توب ع السرير ينام معاي هههههههههههه و اخلي حالتي في المسن away < عشـان لو دخلوا خواتي اشوفهم واكلمهم شوي  :sad2: 


وعاد الحين ابحر في عالمـ ليس لهـ مثيل .. اتقمص شخصيات والعب ادوار في مسلسلات من تأليفي .. < والله اني فكرت اصير روائيهـ من قدراتي العجيبة في خلق المواقف والتعايش معاها خخخخخخ 

 :embarrest: 

وبس

----------


## قطعة سكر

2- او مايمكن تنام.. الا اذا اخذت دش بارد او ساخن...اني وبسمه



3- وفيه ناس.. ماتناااااام.... الا..اذا اذا تقلبت على السرير وسوت حركاات بهلوانيه هذا اذا ما كان جنبــاز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه بسومه

----------


## جنة الرضا

اشكركم على التفاعل في الموضوع  والله لايحرمنا منكم

شكراً لكم والله يعطيكم الف عافيه

اخوكم الي طلع فضايحكم/جنة الرضا

----------

